# Class A mitsubishi home audio amps



## JAX

these are vintage and at the time of release they were high end but high priced and didnt sell well because they were not marketed worth a dang. but the sound excellent.

Dual mono design with dual power supplies and liquid cooling. Can play Channel A or B or AB...so its a 2 channel amp or a 4 channel amp . 105 rms x 2 @ 8ohm CLASS A goodness. aldo has two different inputs AC or DC supposedly you pic DC unless there is a noise issue. These amps are not your standard run of the mill amps. google them these are better than many amps out there.

I have 2 of them. 1 is mint. 1 is not so mint. both work. 

The DA-A30 was the best of the home audio they made. after this they went cheap rack systems until they just quit making it all together. I replaced a 200rms amp that was respected as a good sounding amp with one of these and I liked these better. only selling cause I got a deal on something that was too good to pass up.


Mint amp $225 plus shipping
scratched amp $150 plus shipping.


----------



## JAX

wrong forum...sorry


----------



## Johnsnowkornar

After it has dried, you may see the texture blurred lines. These are caused by folds in the surface when in the boot or by the help bars themselves when up. Incredible data folks! There is a receipt for Supaguard dated 2007.


----------



## Johnsnowkornar

Wow That was so Nice to See in this Forum. So Many Helpful Things I found this forum to be good for me.


----------

